# man fire food



## homeruk (May 16, 2017)

anyone else see this tonight on the food network channel? start of a new series seemed good with lots of recipes


----------



## therealjb21 (May 17, 2017)

i record this last nigh hoping to get some good ideas!


----------



## smokin monkey (May 17, 2017)

I watched it, everything on the big side, but enjoyable to watch.


----------



## wade (May 19, 2017)

I just watched the Hawaii episode. I love some of the big BBQ machinery that gets created. There is usually one of the big rotisseries cooking at Grillstock each year.


----------



## homeruk (May 24, 2017)

did anyone see triple D just before last nights MFF? he was in london at a few places for a change


----------



## smokin monkey (May 24, 2017)

Did not see it last night, but have seen it a couple of weeks back.


----------

